# 14 day forum fast



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am going to abstain from reading or posting on SAS for 14 days and see what else I might be missing in life. I am going to force myself to go to more clubs and events and to try to meet more new people. I will use my journal to record Triumphs instead of the triumphs board, and giving advice to others will be limited to suggesting that attractive women meet me for a date 

See you all soon, love ya lots :squeeze

Bysey bye

Ross


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Can I come along too........you're buying right?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Last Visited: Wed Jul 18, 2007 4:09 pm

cheater :b


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I am going to abstain from reading or posting on SAS for 14 days and see what else I might be missing in life.


Sounds like a good plan. I've actually had similar thoughts myself regarding the amount of time I spend on SAS. Instead of going out there and "living" life, I spend a lot of time on the computer in general.

However one day, as my SA gets better (and it will get better), I will have to stop posting on SAS. No offense to anybody on this board, but I think the more time I spend here, the more I use SA as my identity in life. I do not want to be defined by my Social Anxiety. I am so much more than that.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Good luck Ross. I'm probably gonna do the same thing sooner or later aswell.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> Last Visited: Wed Jul 18, 2007 4:09 pm
> 
> cheater :b


Maybe he's just checking his messages?

I BELIEVE IN YOU ROSS! lol =P


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay 14 hours! :lol


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Good luck Ross. I am going to miss your insights on handling SA but you have worked hard to overcome it. It may be time for you to step outside your comfort zone of SA and deal with the real world without using SA as a crutch anymore. 

Spending time on the computer means less social interaction which leads to more social anxiety. It becomes a circular reference.

Thank you for your posts. I have learnt a lot about dealing with SA from you in the short time I have been a member of SAS.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

G/L

I read this scientifically science study about SAS being more addictive then smoking which is more addictive then crack :um


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey it said you visited on the 20th! maybe you were just checking private messages ....


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Has 14 days been up I miss Ross's intellectual intellect. Ross?!?!?!?! :hide


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I enjoy the humor and positivity that Ross expresses in his posts. This SAS "fast" sounds like a great idea!

I did the same sort of thing for much of this month (although unintentionally), as I STILL don't have internet up at my apartment. I purposely did not get cable TV, because I don't want to get sucked into that world. After a few weeks, I don't miss TV at all!

Keep it up Ross, and keep that journal up. I've got mine purchased, and I'm just about ready to begin (I'm planning some final, organizational plans for the format).

Looking forward to your reported results.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello again

Well I havent quite made it to day 14, boo to me, but I figued out the forum has a good effect on me - when I post replies it reminds me to do the things I'm suggesting, and posting goals helps keep me on track. I am slightly ashamed to say that this last week I bought a copy of Rainbow Six Vegas and got a bit addicted to that and so some of my goals slipped.

HOWEVER I did make a biiiig discovery, shortly before wrecking it. I realised I am addicted to computer, and the reason I dont clean, exercise, eat properly, pay bills etc etc is because being on computer has become like a default setting. I wake up, switch on. I get into work, I surf. I get home, I switch on. For the first 5 days of my fast I stayed off it. I got TONS done and my evenings felt 3 times longer than usual. i felt good about myself and I started exercising ... The anger, frustration, depression and headaches all subsided ...WOW what a difference! 'I want to keep that up' I thought.

Then I slipped and started playing R6 Vegas and surfing a lot. Boo at me. The cleaning stopped, the headaches came back and random irritability returned. So, I figured come back on SAS, admit my utter frailty in the face of good-looking first-person shooters and then continue with the minimal computer approach. Of course being on SAS is a bit counter to that aim, but then logging in once every few days is probably better than being endlessly on computer for just about evrry waking moment. So I am 'cutting down'. Hell smokers dont stop in one go, why should I?  Also I kept getting the urge to talk to people using emoticons which doesnt work in real life, so I had to come back. Especially for this little fella









Thanks for all the nice comments, they brought a little lump to my throat. Could have been the peach I was eating though I guess 

SO tonight, no computer and DO STUFF. Starting with my company expenses I'm getting stiffed non-payment charges for ...

Ooh you lovely people.

Ross


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, the computer does have a very negative effect on a lot of people, especially people who play games or surf forums a lot. I definitely know what you mean when you feel better after not using it for a while. 

Anyways, glad to have you back, Ross! I think I can speak for most people when I say we missed your insightful posts!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Since starting my job, I've had too much down time and I've unfortunately spent too much of it on SAS. I think it's a bit excessive, and I also notice similar negative results from spending too much time on a computer (at home). I think it's a "default setting" for me as well. 

I'm contemplating doing my own SAS fast. If not an SAS fast, I might do a time-limited fast in which I can only spend so much time on the computer. We'll see. I'm going to think about this a bit more and might come to a decision later today or tomorrow.

Have you been sticking to reduced hours on the computer, Ross? Have you broken the "default setting" yet?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't think I can have a fast. :lol Until I make the friend.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gerard said:


> I don't think I can have a fast. :lol Until I make the friend.


That's interesting, since I've been looking at it the other way around. I think I've got to give myself another shove to get off the computer and into the "real world," where I will have a better chance at meeting people.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah maybe I'll go on a longer one this time. Yeah A month. I might occasionally pop in but can't be bothered to post really. Time to put this energy into reality.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ross


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: re: 14 day forum fast*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Yeah maybe I'll go on a longer one this time. Yeah A month. I might occasionally pop in but can't be bothered to post really. Time to put this energy into reality.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Ross


fine! just leave us why don't you. :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: 14 day forum fast*



embers said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah maybe I'll go on a longer one this time. Yeah A month. I might occasionally pop in but can't be bothered to post really. Time to put this energy into reality.
> ...


Hehe, that's what happens when I bring this topic up again.

It's kind of a neat idea though. Someone disappears for awhile, like a "field trip" into reality.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep SAS has become a more of a dead weight as opposed to a lifering for me. Dont get me wrong, lots of you are lovely but overall SAS takes more out of me than it gives.

Ardrum it was already on the cards before you replied so dont feel guilty. 

Yes I may be checking private messages - to those attendance monitors that feel the need to track my logins. Didnt you ever get to be a prefect at school? :lol 

If people want to send me pointless one line PM's just to make me log in then you really should get out more.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: 14 day forum fast*



embers said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah maybe I'll go on a longer one this time. Yeah A month. I might occasionally pop in but can't be bothered to post really. Time to put this energy into reality.
> ...


You'll need at least a naked picture of Angelina this time, embers.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry Ive been feeling very angry lately, things are hard at work, been worried I will lose my job and its tough. Not been feeling a lot of hugginess coming from SAS for a while but I suppose I dont actually ask for hugs often enough. My bad.

I would like hugs please 

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: 14 day forum fast*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Sorry Ive been feeling very angry lately, things are hard at work, been worried I will lose my job and its tough. Not been feeling a lot of hugginess coming from SAS for a while but I suppose I dont actually ask for hugs often enough. My bad.
> 
> I would like hugs please
> 
> Ross


Yeah, I'm having a tough time at work as well. I'm never sure if what I'm doing is correct, and I can be sure I'm not being very efficient too (due to this lack of experience). I'm just trying to hang on and be friendly with people so that they might not be as upset when I make mistakes. Eek!

SAS GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!

:group


----------

